# Stuttering remedy?



## listo213 (Jun 11, 2016)

I've had a stuttering problem for the longest I can remember. I feel it comes from my dad but at this point he BARELY ever stutters (turning 60) where I stutter alot still but only randomly which I hate because most women get turned off by it. On the flipside I can be super super smooth but then out of nowhere I bust out a random stutter. 
I think it comes from an Anxiety disorder if you ask me.
I try to slow down my words but when I do that I talk like a snail like its either super super slow or super fast with weird stammering effects going on which makes everybody feel uncomfortable. I could care less if i stuttered but its when I meet women it happens at times and that sucks the most lol 

What are some useful ways I can cure this? (I dont think its fully curable but you can get better I suppose)

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## VeryLoco (Mar 23, 2014)

I think its linked to social anxiety, since I have the same problem (mostly around girls too). I never had any stutter in my family or my early teens/childhood. It really sucks when it comes out of nowhere, kills my whole mood...


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I've always stuttered also. I had a speech therapist when I was younger to help me over come it. Basically, I just have to slow down a little bit and always plan out what I am going to say before I say it. I actually speak in my mind and out loud at the same time, with my inner words coming a little ahead of the audible ones if that makes any sense.

It's never too late to learn, and it's also never too late to learn that it is "I couldn't care less" instead of "could care less" because if you could care less, that means that you actually do care.


----------



## listo213 (Jun 11, 2016)

yea, i hate how it kills the mood. Some days I'm totally fine though and just super smooth more than average. Then other days I stutter horribly just once though. But it only takes that one time to turn a girl off lol 

I need to practice articulating my words better. Are there any websites that can help out a fellow stutterer? 

thanks again!


----------



## listo213 (Jun 11, 2016)

any helpful websites out there to help with curing a stutter problem?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I kind of doubt there's a "cure" for it. Probably the closest you're going to get is working with a speech therapist or something for a long time to kind of compensate so it isn't as obvious.

I don't stutter, per se but I've always had problems communicating and I often search for words so I'll get stuck multiple times in mid-sentence. It hasn't ever really gotten any better but I haven't tried to work on it either.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is helpful, but saw a video where a boy would listen to music and was then able to read well.

Found it.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Try some tongue twisters: http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/2010/07/funny_tongue_twisters.html


----------



## GabiG (Aug 1, 2016)

If you really wanna get stuttering read J.C.Harrison's "Redefining Stuttering", it's not about how to cure stuttering but more about why it's there in the first place. And as understanding is the key to changing I think everyone who are baffled about stuttering should read this book first. And I don't think monitoring and controlling your speech is the key to be fluent, if it only comes when you talk with women then at first you should work with your anxiety towards being around women. Simply said, find opportunities to talk to as many woman as you can. You can do this on the internet video chats, in real life or whatever suits you. Sooner or later anxiety should start to diminish, because "talking to women" will become usual thing for you. I'm trying the same with public speaking as this is where my terrible stutter appears.


----------

